# Narrowed down to Glock 19



## AZBullfrog (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I've narrowed my shopping down to a Glock 19. I can get one here from a local dealer for $462. Is that a good price? What are your thoughts on this gun as a CCW?


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Keep looking!!!


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know where DON is getting his guns, but I think that is a pretty good deal. Unless guns are way cheaper in your area? Is it fixed sites or glocks adjustable, or even night sights? Either way I think its a pretty good deal.

I really enjoy my Glock 23, exact same gun in every way other than caliber (.40). Proven history of realibilty, nice size, high capictiy, put in your time praticing and its the ideal carry gun. I say pick it up!


----------



## AZBullfrog (Jul 10, 2008)

Don357 said:


> Keep looking!!!


What should I keep looking for, Don? Glock not your cup of tea, or do you think I am paying too much?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If that's a new gun at a stocking dealer, I think it's a good price. A person would be hard-pressed to beat it by any significant amount through an online source after paying transfer fees, shipping, etc. Even with a FFL "friend" doing the transfer for free, the savings on a new one would be minimal, IMO. If it is used, you might be able to do better, but probably not by much; it would largely depend on the demand for used Glocks in your local area.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That is a good price for a Glock 19 NIB.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Yeah theyre about 500-550 around here.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Very fair price for the gun. Excellent pistol. I say go for it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I say it's a great little pistol and worth every penny you are paying for it. Now go buy it and practice, prartice and watch them groups tighten up. Don't worry about $20 or $30 bucks you might have saved through Joe blow's friend. Don't look back, just enjoy your pistol. Here's Mine. :smt023

:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, that's a good price. I can get them NIB here for $459 before tax hi cap. You may find a better deal at a gun show, but I wouldn't hold my breath. The G19 is a very good choice. It was the last Glock I purchased and it should have been the first!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good price, great gun. Enjoy


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I say it's a great little pistol and worth every penny you are paying for it. Now go buy it and practice, prartice and watch them groups tighten up. Don't worry about $20 or $30 bucks you might have saved through Joe blow's friend. Don't look back, just enjoy your pistol. Here's Mine. :smt023


Man baldy, you mag must sit LOW in that pouch. Do you carry a G17 or G19 spare mag?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Glock 19 is a great choice for CCW (I carry one myself) and the price you mentioned is good as well. Around here it is hard to find a new Glock for under $500 unless you buy them at law enforcement price which is normally right around $400.

I think you made a good choice.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmm maybe they saw me comming, paid $560 for my G19 with night sights. But to me it was worth it. Kept holding out for a used G19 at my local dealer, but decided to buy new instead. Love the gun. Now if only my carry permit would come in the mail.


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

AZBullfrog said:


> Well, I've narrowed my shopping down to a Glock 19. I can get one here from a local dealer for $462. Is that a good price? What are your thoughts on this gun as a CCW?


Let us know how the gun works out for you. I'd be interested in seeing your groupings.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Man baldy, you mag must sit LOW in that pouch. Do you carry a G17 or G19 spare mag?


Hi Bill. I carry a G-19 mag and yes it does sit low but it is very little effort to get out. I carry high capacity mags only. I have practice dropping the mag and slipping a new one in. So far it works well. :smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My first Glock was a 19 and I stupidly used it for trade fodder for something else. I've had another since then but the finger grooves don't fit my fingers/hand so I got rid of it also. Now if I found a generation 1 without the finger grooves, I'd snap it up. By the way, that $462 price is pretty good for retail (especially if it's an, "out the door" price). You certainly won't be making a mistake if/when you get it.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just my personal opinion mind you, but I really don't like Glocks. There's nothing "wrong" with them, They are well made and reliable and fairly accurate. I just won't own one.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

RotorHead said:


> Hmmm maybe they saw me comming, paid $560 for my G19 with night sights. But to me it was worth it. Kept holding out for a used G19 at my local dealer, but decided to buy new instead. Love the gun. Now if only my carry permit would come in the mail.


Not necessarily. If demand is high, and there are only a few dealers carrying them at similar high prices, then that is the "going rate" in that area. Night sights add about $50-$75 to the retail price, so you did just fine, in my opinion.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

The glock 19 is a great choice and that price is good, buy it.


----------

